# Coding VZA



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi to All,

anybody know, what is the "VZA" function in Kombi and in ICM ? In the LCI F10 is active, on pre LCI is not active.

Thanks, Maszika


----------



## Toad535 (Jan 2, 2011)

maszika said:


> Hi to All,
> 
> anybody know, what is the "VZA" function in Kombi and in ICM ? In the LCI F10 is active, on pre LCI is not active.
> 
> Thanks, Maszika


I noticed this as well. VZA_ENABLE and HUD_VZA_ENABLE are active (though the LCI didn't have HUD). Don't have the answer, so bumping in hopes someone does.


----------



## LittleBlackHawk (Jun 26, 2015)

It's almost 2 years, anyone found out what is VZA?


----------



## bp730d (Dec 31, 2015)

-


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

VZA = Verzogerung Assistant


----------



## Mvlawn (Jan 5, 2017)

So Delay Assistant?


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds like a part of the Cruise Control, the one for reducing the vehicle speed.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

sebi04.04 said:


> Sounds like a part of the Cruise Control, the one for reducing the vehicle speed.


That is ISA = Intelligent Speed Assist


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, ISA is a new Term for me, just like VZA. But I don't know which function in KOMBI and ICM should otherwise be related to a "Verzögerung" which is German for reducing, or stopping. In most of the Cases related to Speed.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

This will explain VZA for you. 

Or last picture for less technical explanation.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Basically with VZA enabled you get this kind of notifications in kombi/hud.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

And this is ISA.


----------



## sebi04.04 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the clearance! Now I know 2 Things more


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> And this is ISA.


Can this be coded to make LIM function more useful?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Almaretto said:


> Can this be coded to make LIM function more useful?


LIM no, CC yes in specific cars.


----------

